# Full Metal Jousting



## Alex The G and T (Mar 5, 2012)

Newish on the History Channel.  (US)

The "Reality Show" aspect, the hype and faux drama.... aren't quite as bad as many such shows have been.  There are definitely moments where one is inclined to make loose-fisted, oscillating gestures toward the groin area.

A few of the contestants have backgrounds in "Theatrical Jousting," there's a guy who does equestrian show-jumping and a few big, tough-guy, macho idiots.

But the jousting is dead serious.  It takes a crew with wrenches to install these guys into massive plate armor.

And they just flat knock the bejeesus out of each other in the lists.  Broken lances, unhorseings, a bit of blood and some concussions.

Anyone else watching this show?


----------



## Gumboot (Mar 5, 2012)

_Real_ jousting is much more impressive.  And their armour looks ridiculous.


----------



## Alysheba (May 25, 2012)

I feel like I should be watching this. Jousting is the state sport of Maryland. However, I've never seen it.


----------

